# Fatal trap 9 on -CURRENT 200906



## gnemmi (Jun 24, 2009)

I installed 8.0-CURRENT-200906-i386-dvd1.iso a few days ago and Im getting the following "Fatal trap 9" whenever I try to boot "whit ACPI disabled" or "Safe Mode":


```
Fatal trap 9: general protection fault while in kernel mode
cpuid = 0; acpic id = 00
instruction pointer		= 0x70:0xbfe4
stack pointer			= 0x28:0xfa4
frame pointer			= 0x28:0xfd4
code segment			= base 0xc00f0000, limit 0xffff, type 0x1b
				= DPL 0, pres 1, def32 0, gran 0
processor eflags		= interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL = 0
current process			= 0 (swapper)
[thread pid 0 tid 100000 ]
Stopped at      0xbfe4: *** error reading from address bfe4 ***
db> bt
Tracing pid 0 tid 100000 td 0x0da9b50
uart_z8530_class(780001,0,b0202,ffe,0,...) at 0xbfe4
db>
```

The same thing happens with 7.2-RELEASE on this machine.

Machine specs on dmesg -v from 7.2-RELEASE.

If you need any extra info, please ask me and IÂ´ll post it.

Best Regards
Gonzalo


----------



## virtualu2 (Jul 4, 2009)

*any luck on fatal error 9?*

Hi,
I have the same error, Dell E6500 laptop, Nvidia 160m graphics card, Dual Core Intel, 4gb memory, Sata drive - 160gb.

I did the install and get the exact same thing.  I tried Vesa driver, I tried graphical config, and the only thing that will start is the safe mode, which then fails with "Fatal Error 9".


----------



## danger@ (Jul 4, 2009)

you guys should report this to stable@freebsd.org or current@freebsd.org respectively.


----------



## gnemmi (Jul 7, 2009)

Will do .. I still get this on -BETA1


----------



## SeanC (Jul 10, 2009)

It looks like there is a problem with FreeBSD vs. the serial port (back-trace to uart driver and sio errors in dmesg)


```
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0: irq maps: 0x4eb1 0x4eb1 0x4eb1 0x4eb1
[color="Red"]sio0: probe failed test(s): 0 1 2 4 6 7 9[/color]
```

I haven't seen the red line after a "not enabled" boot message.
Can you disable them in the BIOS and try to boot?


----------



## gnemmi (Jul 13, 2009)

Not really .. IÂ´ve taken a look at the BIOS and it doesnÂ´t seem to give me the option to disable any serial port (which, iÂ´m guessing, is suppossed to be the video out serial).

IÂ´ve also taken a look at the man page and couldnÂ´t find a way to hint the kernel into not loading sio0, but thatÂ´s probably me beign dumb and out of time :s

Will take a look at the man page again later though .. In the meantime, is there a known way to disable it without having to recompile the kernel whithout it?

Bests regards
Gonzalo


----------



## KuKaZuKa (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi,
I too have the same error; Fujitsu u810 laptop. Laptop without any com-ports and bios very simple.

---

If I disable ACPI on 8.0-BETA2 (8.0-BETA2-i386-memstick.img) dmesg look like:

```
[...]
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0

Fatal trap 9: general proection fault while in kernel mode
[...]
instruction pointer = 0x70:0x967e
[...]
Stopped at 0x967e: *** error reading from adress 967e ***
db> bt
Tracing pid 0 tid 100000 td 0xc0db9d50
uart_z8530_class(f21,80206,680f28,20000,88,...) at 0x967e
db>
```

This is GENERIC kernel.

---

If I disable ACPI on 7.2-p2 too kernel panic, fatal trap 9 Ð¸ instruction pointer = 0x70:0x967e. kernel without device sio, uart. 

---

If I not disable ACPI then problem with wi-fi (http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2009-January/002443.html)

---

If you need any extra info, please ask me and IÂ´ll post it.

Alexander


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2009)

gnemmi said:
			
		

> Not really .. IÂ´ve taken a look at the BIOS and it doesnÂ´t seem to give me the option to disable any serial port (which, iÂ´m guessing, is suppossed to be the video out serial).


Serial ports have nothing to do with video. On windows the serial ports are known as COM1, COM2 etc.


----------

